# Roubaix Elite vs. Roubaix Expert - Please HELP!!!



## Ahmet Bindal (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello people,
I am about to purchase a 54cm Roubaix; yet I cannot decide on the frame. Besides the componentry (Ultegra 6600 vs. 105), I would like to know "real" differences in riding quality between the 6R frame of Elite vs. supposedly stiffer 8R frame of Expert (I couldn't tell when I was test-riding both frames; although Expert felt a little livelier in a 10min ride). Do you think $1750 of Elite and $3000 for Expert justify the difference in ride quality?
I intend to take long rides with this bike, slow and fast. Earlier reviews indicated that Roubaix Elite frame "whobbles" at around 40mph!!! 
Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

What I can tell you is that I am looking at the Comp because I know that the Expert is too much dinero for me while my kids are still in college; if money is not that much of an issue for you, go with the Expert; still the Comp is an ok entry level Roubaix

hope this helps


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Get the Expert...I have one and it is one sweet riding bike!

I personally think the price difference is worth it. You get a better frame, better components and better wheels...Well worth it!


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

seems like the main cost difference is in the wheelset and component group.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

I have an expert and really like it. 

Anyone who knows different please chime in here. 

I was told by a bike shop in San Diego the diffference between the 6R and the 8R is the the quaility of the carbon fiber (CF). CF is very expensive and as the quality goes up the price is not a linear increase. 

Also, the shop stated the Elite is made in sections and then assembled versus the fame on the Expert is one contigious mold. 

In addition to the frame you'll have a better Groupo, wheels, hubs, crank on the Expert. 

Again, I was told while shopping for a bike buy the best that you can afford because it's cheaper to buy it up front. If you try to upgrade later it will more expensive. 

I hope I didn't give you any bad info. 

Regards

Chuck


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Scooter,

You are bang on!

I still stick by my opinion that the Expert Roubaix, or Tarmac is the sweet point in the Specialized line-up.

You get a really good frame and really good components and really don't have to upgrade anything..


----------



## cjohnson12144 (Oct 11, 2004)

I test-rode them and decided I would be perfectly satisfied with the Elite, and so far I have been. The Expert didn't feel like TWICE the ride. And as for wobbling at 40 MPH -- you're a better rider than I am if you're having that problem. But at my normal max downhill bombing speed of 30-35, this bike holds the line and doesn't make me feel like a single chunk of gravel is going to send me off into the ditch. Obviously, the Ultegra componentry is better, but for me price was an issue.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I have said before that there is more than just performance. The aethetics of the Expert had as much to do with my decision to get one as anything else. I feel better and thus ride better when I am happy with my bike and the way it looks. The Expert hit my trigger points. The Elite did nothing for me.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I still stick by my opinion that the Expert Roubaix, or Tarmac is the sweet point in the Specialized line-up.


Yes, I agree. Always seems to be the best bang-for-the-buck. Even when I bought my Roubaix Expert back in '06.



> And as for wobbling at 40 MPH -- you're a better rider than I am if you're having that problem.


... or worse.  I've never had that problem on a 54 Roubaix. Not sure if it's frame size specific.

Spend the amount on the bike that you're most comfortable spending. Although The Expert costs twice as much, it won't make you twice as fast, allow to ride two times longer, or weigh half as much as the Elite. But it is a better bike. Only you can decide if it's worth it to you.



> I have said before that there is more than just performance.


I'm a sucker for Dura Ace bling. I love its non-gaudy, clean look. And that finish. Oh, and I'm sure it makes me a lot faster too.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been riding an '06 Expert (size 54) for a couple years and have never had any speed wobble...if anything I think it feels pretty solid at high speeds. I get up to 40-45 on pretty much every ride and have hit 50 a few times.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

I ride an 05 Elite and have never had any wobbles. I have had my bike up to mid 80's km/h and it was rock solid through the whole range.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

The Expert has whats referred to as "AZ1" frame construction versus the Triple Monocoque construction of the Elite. This allows for a much more defined ride by placing extra carbon where needed and shaving excess also. Triple Monoque= 1 Main triangle 2.Seatstays 3. Chainstays as opposed to a continuos layup. I ride a Roubaix Expert and Sweet ride


----------



## Ahmet Bindal (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys 8^))
Just to make the matter more complex, I also rode a Madone 5.2 today. What a machine!
I left the Elite on one side and started comparing Roubaix Expert against 5.2. It feels to me that Expert is more user friendly and relaxed; Madone is quicker but it may tire you in long rides (however, I am not too sure about this statement).


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

What's the best price you've seen for the Expert?


----------



## Ahmet Bindal (Apr 19, 2008)

Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto, CA has mega sale. Roubaix Expert is $2700.


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

I live in NH and that is a great price for an 08 Expert, though they might be selling the Comp under $2k, no? BTW, in your search have you tried the Felt Z25 or Z35? I was very close to buying the Comp when the other day someone persuaded me to ride one of them before buying.


----------



## Ahmet Bindal (Apr 19, 2008)

I have no desire to go for Felt; the reviews on it are quite mixed. I was deciding between Roubaix Elite and Expert. I ruled out Comp because the frame and the wheels were the same as Elite. Now, there is Madone 5.2 and I have to decide between Madone and the Expert.


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

As i first posted, the Expert is a great bike; I've looked at Madone and if you are now at that price point, I do not think you can go wrong either, pick the one that fit you best. What was the price for the Elite you had looked at?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto, CA has mega sale. Roubaix Expert is $2700.


And the Tarmac SL for $4289? :yikes: That's a fantastic price.

Thanks for the info. I've got some shopping to do tomorrow. 

(P.S. - get the Expert; you know you want it. )


----------

